# Arc resources



## AMABILE (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm looking to buy this one.
your comments are appreciated.


----------



## blin10 (Jun 27, 2011)

pretty much any comment is useless, oil goes higher arx will go higher, oil goes lower arx will go lower... and it is very good Canadian companies


----------



## gladaki (Feb 23, 2014)

Well, I am not a investor, first need to finish debt but I like to follow companies. Graham price of this company is around 17$ and right now when most of companies are below their GP..I find its over valued.


Their debt load is also high compare to its peers.

But again that's what I think, people here knows much more than me ..I am still learning from them.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

They issued circa $350 million in a secondary offering @ $22.55 in a bought deal by RBC, Scotia, et al yesterday to shore up the balance sheet and fund a portion of their 2015 capex program. The reason for the drop in stock price today.


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

Owned this for about 15 years up to 18 months ago when I moved exclusively to ETFs. This was a very good play for me over the years. 

It's also rumoured the offering may be cash raised for a takeover target.


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

blin10 said:


> pretty much any comment is useless, oil goes higher arx will go higher, oil goes lower arx will go lower... and it is very good Canadian companies


It's held up a little better than some of the other energy names. It has a little more Nat Gas exposure. On a 1yr chart it's tracked TOU fairly closely - another energy name weighted in Nat Gas. Good company, but like you mentioned they're at the mercy of the commodity price.


----------



## GoLong (Feb 21, 2015)

Bought some options on it a few weeks ago and up about 40% on them so far. 

Simply a play on oil (options expire Jan. 2017) and I believe ARC is a better play for cap. gains than some of its peers in the case of rebounding oil prices.


----------

